# Show and shine



## todd100 (Dec 20, 2010)

Have had a look on the forum but cant seem to find what im looking for, i know theres the main competition of 16 cars inside, but last year there were some cars on display outside for people not wanting to enter or not being able to be part of the main competion, was this just an on the day thing or was it sorted out before as i would be interested in showing mine off

Todd


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I think they call it the 'Drive & Shine' where you roll up on the day 

Edit: Just found this on the site...

The Arrive and Shine event is a less rigorous event for cars that turn up on the day. Our friends at Autosmart run a professional wash bay in the morning, to help you prepare, then judging takes place in the afternoon, with prizes generously sponsored by ValetPRO. We’re having more categories this year, so your efforts will be duly rewarded. Why leave your car in the car park when it can be winning you products in the Arrive and Shine area?


----------



## todd100 (Dec 20, 2010)

aah thanks for that didnt look on the main site just on the forum, did it say what time to get there from? il have a look


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

The Arrive and Shine is a 'turn up on the day' event and will have wash facilities - including a pressure washer wash bay run by Autosmart. Last year they were even selling bucket/mitt kits, so you'll be well catered for.

You just need to turn up from 7.30am on the Sunday morning at the venue, and follow the signs (it'll be the vehicle gate to the left of the main car park, pedestrian access to the right... you will need an advance ticket or to buy one - cash only - at the vehicle gate). The show opens at 9am and judging won't start until at least midday, so there will be plenty of time to prep the car. There will be no vehicle movement in the Arrive and Shine area until about 3-4pm (exact time to be decided), to allow for safe judging etc. so bear that in mind.


----------

